# Verizon Galaxy Nexus DOES have a CDMA and GSM radio.



## Helquist (Jun 25, 2013)

I keep reading that the Verizon doesn't have a gsm radio blah blah blah. Well I'm here to show you that it DOES!! There's a secret menu you can go to to select the type of network you want to use.
Look at these screen shots. I have a Verizon Wireless Galaxy Nexus 4G LTE phone and i want to use it on Straight Talk. The phone has Micro SIM slot and LTE/GSM/CDMA radios.
So someone please help me make this possible..


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

No.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

That info shows there because it's in AOSP by default, regardless of one's phone. Also why it's a "secret menu" so people don't jump to conclusions


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Lol.. This phones been out and in development for how long, and you think nooobody woulda noticed that?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

erockk13 said:


> Lol.. This phones been out and in development for how long, and you think nooobody woulda noticed that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't listen to them I've got my vzw gnex on straight talk right now. Paypal twenty dollars to my account [[email protected]'velostyourmind.com] and i will pm you the particulars. xD


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

The thread title should be changed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm just going to close it as there's no reason to keep it open (and people will probably just start trolling it).


----------

